# Irish guy emmigrating in 4 weeks



## Mack23x (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey I'm 26 male plumber leavin Ireland due to lack of work for better life in NZ on 14th may on my own. I'm headin to aukland an lookin for advice on were to stay and eat cheap as I've no job lined up an also any advice on job centers or were to go wud b really appreciated. I've 4000euro which is just under $8000nz dollar how long would tat last? Pretty anxious as I'm goin alone

Thanks
Ross Glynn


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Mack23x said:


> Hey I'm 26 male plumber leavin Ireland due to lack of work for better life in NZ on 14th may on my own. I'm headin to aukland an lookin for advice on were to stay and eat cheap as I've no job lined up an also any advice on job centers or were to go wud b really appreciated. I've 4000euro which is just under $8000nz dollar how long would tat last? Pretty anxious as I'm goin alone
> 
> Thanks
> Ross Glynn


Hi Ross
Before you come, suss out the chances of you getting a visa. Obviously having a job offer will help the situation, but it's still no guarantee.

With $8000 you'll be OK for a while - stick to backpackers for the best value accommodation, but be aware you'll be sharing a dorm. See BBH World travellers Accommodation New Zealand 

I'd maybe look at getting a cheap air ticket to Christchurch too, and see what's going on down there as well - they'll be desperate for plumbers once the building starts again.

On job centres - well, I'd nab a Yellow Pages, print a load of CVs off, make sure you've got an electronic copy you can email around, and get walking! 

And take some time to see some countryside too.

Bottom line - there's no guarantee, but you'll hopefully have a great holiday while you're doing it.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Mack23x said:


> Hey I'm 26 male plumber leavin Ireland due to lack of work for better life in NZ on 14th may on my own. I'm headin to aukland an lookin for advice on were to stay and eat cheap as I've no job lined up an also any advice on job centers or were to go wud b really appreciated. I've 4000euro which is just under $8000nz dollar how long would tat last? Pretty anxious as I'm goin alone
> 
> Thanks
> Ross Glynn


Hi Ross,
My daughter went to Aus for 9 months, we lent her £5000. She saved for flights, insurance, work visa etc. all for under a £1000. She got work wherever she could, couched surfed, did chores for board and/or food. I think she managed about 2 months worth of work in total a little bit difficult as she was always on the go travelling all round the country.

My other half and I spent a month (4,500 miles all round North and South) of NZ and we stayed in Backpackers, BBH World travellers Accommodation New Zealand (I hope this ok to advertise), lots to choose from. If you have a work visa you will be ok. Some places you will find some work in exchange for accommodation.

I think if my daughter at the age of 18 (came back as 19) can go it alone for 9 months, I'm sure you'll soon find your feet.

Hope this helps and good luck to you.


----------

